# Super DMZ 2.0 Loggers needed for Blackstone Labs (special opportunity)



## heavyiron (Oct 11, 2012)

*SUPER-DMZ Rx 2.0 - Pro-Anabolic Complex*








*-Comparable to Dianabol or Anadrol*
-Increases Lean Muscle Mass
-Increases Strength & Power
-Helps with Cutting (getting lean)
-Does Not Aromatize (convert to estrogen)
-No Bloating or Water Retention   

*Featured Online Retailer of Super-DMZ Rx 2.0*

*BLACKSTONE LABS (Authorized Reseller)*





*Go to Blackstone Labs*

Loggers must be experienced lifters that reside in the USA. 

IronMagLabs is looking for the  loggers to use 2 caps per day for  4 weeks. 

You must start the log in  this forum BEFORE October 31st. 

You  must have OVER 250 posts at IM and be an  adult.

Preferably loggers must use this product on its own. 

Please post in this thread why you should be considered for logging this *product for free*.

Thanks!​


----------



## theryano (Oct 11, 2012)

If I had more posts I would live to give it a try. Been wanting to try these anyway.


----------



## Z499 (Oct 11, 2012)

pm sent, not sure if i qualify though


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 13, 2012)

Please post in this thread why you should be considered for logging this *product for free*.

Thanks!


----------



## Ezskanken (Oct 13, 2012)

Bump!  There should be at least 3 pages of applicants already...



IT'S FREE!!!


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 13, 2012)

Damn, can't believe no one wants to get in on this.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Oct 13, 2012)

I just got done with Halo Extreme log or I'd jump on this offer! IML's products exceeded my expectations by far! No BS!!!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 13, 2012)

I have like 16 bottles of it...and I'm on TRT so I wouldn't be a good option. Otherwise it would be a great deal for someone that is willing to make a log and get before and after labs.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 13, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I have like 16 bottles of it...and I'm on TRT so I wouldn't be a good option. Otherwise it would be a great deal for someone that is willing to make a log and get before and after labs.



I'd like to see someone get labs while about 3 Weeks in to see what effect this has on liver values.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Oct 13, 2012)

^^ I had labs done 3 weeks after Halo Extreme and my values were gtg


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 13, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I'd like to see someone get labs while about 3 Weeks in to see what effect this has on liver values.



Yeah ideally with a baseline number or recent labs. When I run some of my SDMZ I will be doing labs so I know how it played with my liver and lids. That way I can determine if I wanna play again.


----------



## crackrbaby (Oct 13, 2012)

I have been working very hard on my Diet / Training and I'm ready to take things to a new level! I have read many good things about Super DMZ and I believe I'm in the perfect position to give it a fair and honest run.
 I'd be willing to Update my Log after every training session. ( Lift progression, Intensity in gym, and physical / physiological changes will be noted ) Pictures will also be supplied.

_*Stats:*_
1) Male
2) 28 6' 198 Lbs
3) ~11.% BF ( according to crappy Electronic Meter ) 

_*Training days - Timing*_
M - Off
T - Tri's, Chest, Shoulders - 9am
W - Off
T - Bi's, Lats, Back - 9am
F - Off
S - Legs, Abs - 9am
S - Off

_*Pics:*_
~ 1 Year ago: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Current :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 As you can see, I have been working very hard. I've still got room for improvement, and believe that Super DMZ 2.0 will help me get there.
 Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## milehighguy (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice progress
Please post your lab work if you do get picked
Thanks


----------



## crackrbaby (Oct 14, 2012)

If the offers right, I'll throw up some labs. We shall see


----------



## Saney (Oct 15, 2012)

If i had enough posts and wasn't a Mod, i'd run some!


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 15, 2012)

Z499 said:


> pm sent, not sure if i qualify though





hypo_glycemic said:


> I just got done with Halo Extreme log or I'd jump on this offer! IML's products exceeded my expectations by far! No BS!!!





crackrbaby said:


> If the offers right, I'll throw up some labs. We shall see



Guys, please PM me ship addy's if you agree to a detailed log.

Thanks!


----------



## longworthb (Oct 15, 2012)

I loved this shit


----------



## Z499 (Oct 16, 2012)

PM sent with addy


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 16, 2012)

I thought sdmz was discontinued? I know theres still some out there, is there a chance there's gonna be more produced.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 16, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> I thought sdmz was discontinued? I know theres still some out there, is there a chance there's gonna be more produced.


I think this is one of the last retailers to carry it. They bought out IML's final stock back in August. It's not going to ever be made by IML's again to my knowledge.


----------



## dawun (Oct 16, 2012)

*-Comparable to Dianabol or Anadrol
-Increases Lean Muscle Mass
-Increases Strength & Power
-Helps with Cutting (getting lean)
-Does Not Aromatize (convert to estrogen)
-No Bloating or Water Retention

This sounds good*


----------



## Z499 (Oct 16, 2012)

It is good


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 16, 2012)

You should expand to include a handicap division. I have to have carpal tunnel surgery mid-November. I still have legs though!


----------



## h3o (Oct 16, 2012)

hrmmm well i was just about to order clen when i seen this thread.  Think im going to try this for a cycle and see whats up... any pct recommendations?


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 17, 2012)

Any of you guys chosen going to do blood work?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Oct 17, 2012)

not meaning this as being a smart ass.but what would bloodwork show.just if it effects liver values or what?


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 17, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> not meaning this as being a smart ass.but what would bloodwork show.just if it effects liver values or what?


It does effect liver values, there's no doubt about that. It's just interesting to me to see if it's really harsh on the liver or not. sd is known to be fairly hard on the liver, I'd like to see how msten may compare. If anyone has done bw while on sdmz 2.0, please send me a link. Thanks.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Oct 17, 2012)

I would be down to try this for sure. 

Currently finishing up a Tren E Test E cycle. 

6"0' 203 lbs. 9.2% bf. 

How would this be for bridging?

I'd give this product an accurate honest review on how it affects me personally. 
Thanks for the consideration.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 17, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I think this is one of the last retailers to carry it. They bought out IML's final stock back in August. It's not going to ever be made by IML's again to my knowledge.


too bad, its good stuff, ran it with my test / deca cycle loved it


----------



## milehighguy (Oct 17, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> It does effect liver values, there's no doubt about that. It's just interesting to me to see if it's really harsh on the liver or not. sd is known to be fairly hard on the liver, I'd like to see how msten may compare. If anyone has done bw while on sdmz 2.0, please send me a link. Thanks.



I 2nd that...it would be good to follow what is happening with the blood work even after they finish sdmz 2.0.  I know that SD shuts down your test levels quickly so I would like to see if sdmz 2.0 does at a similar rate.


----------



## Z499 (Oct 17, 2012)

Ill be running it with 500mg test e weekly. Ill get bw done on week 3


----------



## h3o (Oct 19, 2012)

just ordered my bottle last night, will start a journal when updated, also luckily enough i literally just got blood work done, so if i do see some nice progress i can get another one pre pct and post pct.....


----------

